# October 2011 Group Book Count



## mistyd107

40.Christmas in Highheels(Maddie Springer short story)-Gemma Halliday 0 pgs 620 Loc (10/13/11)  
41.Sweetheart in Highheels(Maddie Springer short story)- Gemma Halliday0 0 pgs 880 Loc (10/13/11) 
42.Lethal-Sandra Brown 480 pgs 7,175 Loc (10/17/11-10/25/11)


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm in but I can't believe Oct. starts this week.

*October Reading List*

1. *Beneath Gray Skies - Hugh Ashton* - Alternate History - 6645 locations - finished 10/2






















2. *Blood of Requiem - Daniel Arenson* - Fantasy - 3467 locations - finished 10/6





























3. *Star Trek: Typhon Pact: The Struggle Within - Christopher L. Bennett* - Science Fiction - 1397 locations - finished 10/4






















4. *Moloka'i - Alan Brennert* - Fiction - 400 pages - finished 10/7






















5. *Bound by Honor - S.E. Jakes* - M/M Romance - 4294 locations - finished 10/9





























6. *Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?  - Philip K. Dick* - Science Fiction - 3256 locations - finished 10/14





























7. *Daughter of the Empire - Raymond E. Feist & Janny Wurts* - Fantasy - 425 pages - finished 10/11




































8. *Servant of the Empire - Raymond E. Feist & Janny Wurts* - Fantasy - 691 pages - finished 10/15




































9. *Skin Deep - S.W. Vaughn* - M/M Romance - 6228 locations - finished 10/16






















10. *Syrup - Max Barry* - Satire - 5144 locations - finished 10/18





























11. *Ex-Boyfriend's Handbook - Matt Dunn* - Lad Lit - 7534 locations - finished 10/21






















12. *Red Seas Under Red Skies - Scott Lynch* - Fantasy - 12088 locations - 14% complete

*October TBR List*

13. *Off Armegeddon Reef - David Weber* - Science Fiction
14. *  - * 
15. *  - *


----------



## luvmy4brats

Holding my spot.


----------



## PinkKindle

My spot! 

1. Mad Ship (Liveship Traders) by Robin Hobb: 15,359 locations. Begun 10/1, completed 10/31.

Running Totals: *Final Totals:*
Locations read in October: 15,359
DTB pages read in October: 
Books read start to finish in October: 1
Books read partially in October:

Books completed in 2011: 30
Total locations read in 2011: 343,733
Total DTB pages read in 2011: 165

*Books completed in 2010: 56*


----------



## cagnes

*Read in October....*
                  
1. A Bed of Spices by Barbara Samuel (352 pages) 10/2
2. Dragon Bound (Elder Races #1) by Thea Harrison (336 pages) 10/4
3. The Rose Garden by Susanna Kearsley (448 pages) 10/7
4. Conor's Way by Laura Lee Guhrke (416 pages) 10/8
5. Clementine (The Clockwork Century #2) by Cherie Priest (208 pages) 10/12
6. Nefertiti by Michelle Moran (480 pages) 10/14
7. Lucien's Fall by Barbara Samuel (320 pages) 10/15
8. Siren Song (Royal Dynasty, #1) by Roberta Gellis (399 pages) 10/18
9. A Winter Ballad by Barbara Samuel (352 pages) 10/20
10. A Dance with Dragons (A Song of Ice and Fire #5) by George R.R. Martin (1040 pages) 10/20
11. China Rose by Marsha Canham (280 pages) 10/22 
12. Dream Warrior (Dark-Hunter #17) by Sherrilyn Kenyon (320 pages) 10/24
13. Winter Song (Siren Song #2) by Roberta Gellis (424 pages) 10/25
14. A Lawman's Christmas: A McKettricks of Texas Novel by Linda Lael Miller (256 pages) 10/25
15. Honor's Splendour by Julie Garwood (384 pages) 10/27
16. The Rebel (Highlander short story) by Julianne MacLean (65 pages) 10/28
17. The Winter Sea by Susanna Kearsley (544 pages) 10/29
18. Texas Rain (Whispering Mountain #1) by Jodi Thomas (384 pages) 10/31

*2011 Monthly Totals:*
January Reading Totals: 20 Books, 8599 Pages 
February Reading Totals: 17 Books, 6860 Pages
March Reading Totals: 24 Books, 10047 Pages
April Reading Totals: 19 Books, 8079 pages
May Reading Totals: 18 Books, 7348 pages
June Reading Totals: 21 Books, 8182 pages
July Reading Totals: 17 Books, 7224 pages
August Reading Totals: 17 Books, 8028 Pages
September Reading Totals: 19 Books, 7295 Pages
*October Reading Totals: 18 Books, 7308 Pages*


----------



## ECusie

How does this work?


----------



## Jaasy

1   Her Dress by Pat Simmons, finished
2   Gangsta Girl by George Sherman Hudson, finished
3   Gangsta Girl 2 by George Sherman Hudson, finished
4   Trapstar by Blake Karrington and Marva Farris, finished
5   Suspicions by Sasha Campbell, finished****
6   The Pastor's Wife by Jennifer Allee, finished
7   Now You Wanna Come Back by Anna Black, finished*****
8   A Love Story by David Weaver, finished***
9   Me and My Bitch by David Weaver, finished ****
10 Luck of the Draw by Anna Black, finished*****
11 A Price to Pay for Everything by Kameisha Jenkins, finished
12 In the Cut by Kevin Bullock/K. Elliott, finished
13 In the Cut 2 by Kevin Bullock/K. Elliott, finished****
14 Country Boy 2 by Blake Karrington, finished****
15 Street Divas by Denesha Diamond, finished*****


----------



## LauraB

*In Progress: *
One Year Bible ,kindle
A Year to Live , audio
Fall of Giants , kindle, overdrive

*Completed*
Game of Thrones, A Song of Fire and Ice, Kindle 15,746 locations


----------



## Maxx

October 2011

1.  Furies of Calderon (dtb) on page 258 as of 10/1/11, completed 10/5/11, 182 pages read
2.  In the Garden of Beasts (audiobook) on page 169 as of 10/1/11, completed 10/14/11, 295 pages read
3.  Shutter Island (kindle) began 10/5/11, completed 10/10/11, 400 pages
4.  Immortal in Death (dtb) began 10/11/11, completed 10/30/11, 296 pages
5.  State of Wonder (audiobook) began 10/14/11, completed 10/28/11, 368 pages
6.  Blackout (audiobook) began 10/28/11, as of 10/31/11 on page 95
7.  The Black Echo (kindle) began 10/30/11, on page 10 as of 10/31/11

October Pages Read:  1646


----------



## drenfrow

*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*10/1 Death in the Stocks Georgette Heyer 5214 loc. Mystery Kindle 10/2 Fatal Shadows Josh Lanyon 5246 loc. Mystery Kindle 10/3 A Dangerous Thing Josh Lanyon 6223 loc. Mystery Kindle 10/4 Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? Philip K. Dick 3489 loc. SciFi Kindle 10/4 The Night Circus Erin Morgenstern 387 pp. General Fiction Audio 10/8 The Emperor's Edge Lindsay Buroker 6033 loc. Fantasy Kindle 10/11 The Gods of Dream Daniel Arenson 6058 loc. Fantasy Kindle 10/15 Wyrd Sisters Terry Pratchett 5049 loc. Fantasy Kindle 10/16 Witches Abroad Terry Pratchett 5073 loc. Fantasy Kindle 10/16 The Moon is a Harsh Mistress Robert Heinlein 288 pp. Science Fiction Audio 10/18 Bloodstone Barbra Annino 4068 loc. Mystery Kindle 10/20 The Atomic Times Michael Harris 4146 loc. Non-fiction Kindle 10/22 Murder on the Orient Express Agatha Christie 336 pp. Mystery Audio 10/22 The Hating Game Talli Roland 5570 loc. Chick Lit Kindle 10/24 The Eighth Scroll Laurence Brown 5135 loc. Mystery Kindle 10/27 Soulless Gail Carriger 5151 loc. Steam Punk Kindle 10/28 Pride and Prejudice Jane Austen 432 pp. Classics Audio


----------



## Cheryl Bradshaw Author

I'm amazed with some of your numbers--I think I'll start keeping track myself! 

- Cheryl


----------



## chipotle

1. A Slice of Heaven (Sweet Magnolias #2) by Sherryl Woods - okay
2. Heat Wave by Nancy Thayer - okay
3. Black Beans and Vice (Supper Club #6) by JB Stanley - okay
4. I'm Dreaming of a Black Christmas by Lewis Black - okay
5. Summer Island by Kristin Hannah - good
6. The Christmas Present by Tracy Wolff - good
7. Farm Sanctuary by Gene Baur - DTB - very good
8. Christmas Letters by Debbie Macomber - okay
9. My So-Called Love Life by Allie Pleiter - good
10. Home for the Holidays by Johanna Lindsey - good
11. A Lot Like Christmas by Dawn Atkins - okay
12. The Christmas Bride by Penny Jordan - okay
13. Call Me Mrs. Miracle by Debbie Macomber - okay
14. There's Always Plan B by Susan Mallery - okay
15. Feels Like Home by Maggie Shayne - good
16. Prince of Dreams (Stokehurst #2) by Lisa Kleypas - okay
17. Hero at Large by Janet Evanovich - okay
18. An Amish Christmas by Cynthia Keller - good
19. Catch of the Day by Kristan Higgins - very good
20. The Daddy Diaries by Jackie Braun - okay
21. A Christmas Promise by Mary Balogh - good


----------



## Toby

I'm in! I've been doing this Book Count since Oct 2009. 2 Years!

FINISHED READING!

1. Long Live the King! By Mary Roberts Rinehart (6179 Loc's) 10/3/11
2. The Curious Case of Benjamin Button by Francis Scott Fitzgerald (479 Loc's) 10/11/11


----------



## talleylynn

1. *Second Honeymoon * by Joanna Trollope (10/7)
6824 locations; 336 pages - fiction
2. *Family Tree * by Barbara Delinsky (10/
5322 locations; 368 pages - fiction
3. *Compromising Positions * by Jenna Bayley-Burke (10/10)
5175 locations; 248 pages - romance
4. *No Opportunity Wasted * by Phil Keoghan (10/12)
2594 locations; 256 pages - non fiction/self help
5. *Straw Hats and Bicycles * by Brian Lawrenson (10/12)
910 locations; no pages - non-fiction/travel
6. *Bridge to Happiness * by Jill Barnett (10/16)
6921 locations; no pages - fiction
7. *Australia's Red Center * by Brian Lawrenson (10/16)
443 locations; no pages - non-fiction/travel
8. *Murder A' La Mode * by G. A. McKevett (10/19)
4264 locations; 288 pages - cozy mystery
9. *Kitchen Confidential * by Anthony Bourdain (10/25)
4648 locations; 288 pages - non-fiction
10. *The Queene's Christmas: an Elizabeth I Mystery * by Karen Harper (10/27)
4739 locations; 295 pages - cozy mystery
11. *We Bought a Zoo * by Benjamin Mee (10/29)
3429 locations; 272 pages - non-fiction


----------



## djgross

Love the month, can't believe it is here already 

Ghost Hero: A Lydia Chin/Bill Smith Novel (Bill Smith/Lydia Chin Novels) SJ Rozan 10/1
Hometown Girl: The Chesapeake Diaries Mariah Stewart 10/2
A Dozen Deadly Roses Kathy Bennett 10/3
Shock Wave John Sandford 10/4
Cruise Confidential: A Hit Below the Waterline: Where the Crew Lives, Eats, Wars, and Parties -- One Crazy Year Working on (Travelers' Tales) Brian Bruns 10/5
The Dovekeepers Alice Hoffman 10/6
Suicide Run: Three Harry Bosch Stories Michael Connelly 10/7
Down These Strange Streets Charlaine Harris, Patricia Briggs and others 10/8
Angels of Darkness Nalini Singh, Ilona Andrews and others 10/11
Just The Way You Are Barbara Freethy 10/12
First Lady Susan Elizabeth Phillips 10/13
The Family Fang: A Novel Kevin Wilson 10/15
If Jack's in Love Stephen Wetta 10/16
The Affair: A Reacher Novel (Jack Reacher Novels) Lee Child 10/18
The Lady of the Rivers (The Cousins' War) Philippa Gregory 10/21
Boomerang: Travels in the New Third World Michael Lewis 10/23
Triangles Ellen Hopkins 10/24
Aloha from Hell (Sandman Slim) Richard Kadrey 10/26
License to Ensorcell Katharine Kerr 10/27
Until There Was You (Hqn) Kristan Higgins 10/28
Darkness Rising: A Dark Angels Novel Keri Arthur 10/29
Skating Over the Line: A Mystery Joelle Charbonneau 10/30


----------



## SinCityReader

1. The Secret Life of Bees by Sue Monk Kidd 4550 locations / 336 pages Started 9/15/2011 - Finished 10/22/2011
2. Moloka'i by Alan Brennert 8143 locations / 400 pages Started 10/22/2011


----------



## drenee

It's hard to believe we started this two years ago. 
*The Autobiography of Mrs. Tom Thumb.*. Melanie Benjamin. Sony. 365 pgs. 
*Claude and Camille*. Stephanie Cowell. Kindle library book. 352 pgs.
*The Help*. Kathryn Stockett. Sony. 444 pgs.
*22 Britannia Road*. Amanda Hodgkinson. Sony. 323 pgs.
*Mr. Darcy's Great Escape*. Marsha Altman. Kindle. 496 pgs.
*The Tale of Coockoo Brow Wood*. Susan Wittig Albert. audio. 10hrs.
*The Tale of Hawthorn House*. Susan Wittig Albert. audio. 10hrs. 1min.


----------



## kaotickitten

1.A Space Between (A Prayer for Dead Kings and Other Tales), by Scott Fitzgerald Gray, kindle, 570 locs, 10/1/11
2.Irene, by Linda Ford, DTB, 170 pgs, 10/8/11
3.Water for Elephants, by Sara Gruen, kindle, 6093 locs, 10/10/11
4.Nightmare Hour, by R.L. Stine, kindle, 1877 locs, 10/13/11
5.Melvin the Dry Cleaning Zombie and Vampire Shoe Warehouse, by P.J. Jones, kindle, 579 locs, 10/15/11
6.Zombies Eat Lawyers by Kevin Michael and Lacy Maran, kindle, 762 locs, 10/18/11
7.Grace Immaculate: A Tor.Com Original, by Gregory Benford, kindle, 91 locs, 10/19/11
8.The Vampire Shortstop (A Short Story), by Scott Nicholson, kindle, 442 locs, 10/20/11
9.His Cowgirl Bride, by Debra Clopton, DTB, 213 pgs, 10/21/11
10.Zombie Tales: Primrose Court Apt. 305, by Robert DeCoteau, kindle, 764 locs, 10/24/11
11.The Haunting Hour, by R. L. Stine, kindle, 2238 locs, 10/28/11


----------



## Neekeebee

ECusie said:


> How does this work?


We each keep a list of the books we've read (and are currently reading) for the month. Instead of making a new post every time you finish a book, you go back to your original post (yours would be #5) and modify it. Want to join us?

_Finished reading:_
_*The Winter King*_ - Bernard Cornwell
_*Sorcery and the Single Girl*_ - Mindy Klasky
*After America* - Mark Steyn
_*Secret Daughter*_ - Shilpi Somaya Gowda 
*The Dark Enquiry* - Deanna Raybourn 
_*The Girl in the Lighthouse*_ - Roxane Tepfer Sanford
_*The Twelfth Imam*_ - Joel C. Rosenberg
*All That is Beautiful* - Roxane Tepfer Sanford 
*Blood Ties* - Lori Armstrong
*The Jasmine Trade *- Denise Hamilton
*The Sea of Monsters* - Rick Riordan
*Pampered to Death* - Laura Levine
*The Titan's Curse* - Rick Riordan

 Best read of the month

N


----------



## sheltiemom

In again.


----------



## Ottie

1) Plain Jane: Brunettes Beware


----------



## mooshie78

1.  Life--Keith Richards (started 9/22)
2.  Mercury Falls--Robert Kroese (Stared 10/27)

Finished 5 books in January.
Finished 2 books in February.
Finished 2 books in March.
Finished 2 books in April.
Finished 7 books in May.
Finished 4 books in June.
Finished 4 books in July.
Finished 4 books in August.
Finished 4 books in September.


----------



## Kubizo

I finished "Flow my tears, the policeman said" by Philip K. Dick

Ciao!


----------



## joanne29

I am in!

1. The Language of Flowers by Vanessa Diffenbaugh 356 pgs. 10/3       wonderful
2. Dreamfever by Karen Marie Moning 400 pgs. 10/08       excellent
3. Shadowfever by Karen Marie Moning 608 pgs. 10/19       best ending in a while
4.


----------



## gina1230

1)  Beyond Eden by Catherine Coulter   Kindle   Started 10/03/11   Finished 10/08/11
2)  Moon Called (Bk 1) by Patricia Briggs   Audible   Started 10/9/11   Finished 10/12/11
3)  Afterlight (Bk 1) by Elle Jasper   Library Ebook   Started 10/9/11   Finished 10/16/11
4)  Seduce Me at Sunrise (Bk 2) by Lisa Kleypas   Audible   Started 10/13/11   Finished 10/22/11
5)  Morrigan's Cross by Nora Roberts   DTB   Started 10/21/11
6)  The Unsung Hero (Bk 1) by Suzanne Brockmann  Audible  Started 10/25/11


----------



## Tabby

1. The Confession by John Grisham - 424 Pages - 7238 Locations
2. The Hangman's Daughter by Oliver Pötzsch - 449 Pages - 6877 Locations
3. 20th Century Ghosts by Joe Hill - 336 Pages - 4872 Locations


----------

